# Lip-shaped urinals, St Christopher's Inn, Paris, France



## Contused (Jun 4, 2016)

These lip-shaped urinals belong to St Christopher’s Inn, a trendy youth hostel close to the Gare du Nord railway station in Paris. They were manufactured by Bathroom Mania, a Dutch company specialising in quirky bathroom décor. And there’s obviously high demand for this kind of thing, because another set of pouting urinals can be found at the nearby Belushi's Bar.


----------

